# Heat excnahgers



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 يوليو 2010)

1Heat Exchangers:






it's a device at which heat transfers between two fluids at different temperatures(cold fluid and hot fluid).
-------------------------------------------------

2Applications of Heat Exchangers:





1)Heating and Air-Conditioning Systems
2) Power Plants
3)Radiator in Cars
4)Boilers
5)Oil Coolers
-------------------------------------------------

Heat transfers in Heat Exchangers by Convection through the fluid,, and by Conduction through the wall separating the two fluids.




-------------------------------------------------

3Classifications of Heat Exchangers:

Heat Exchangers may be classified according to:
1) Flow Arrangement 2)Construction


3.11)Classification according to Flow Arrangement:
Three types of flow arrangements may be found in heat exchangers:
1)Parallel Flow 2)Counter Flow 3)Cross Flow









3.1.1)Parallel Flow:
Both Hot and Cold fluids enter the heat exchanger at the same end and move in the same direction.






3.1.2)Counter Flow:
Hot and Cold fluid enter the heat exchanger at opposite directions.





3.1.3)Cross Flow:




The two fluids moves perpendicular to each others.




-------------------------------------------------


3.21)Classification according to Construction:
Four types of Construction may be found in heat exchangers:

3.2.1)Tubular:
In this type of heat exchanger the hot and cold fluids are separated by a wall and the heat is transfered by a combination of convection to and from the wall and conduction through the wall.
the wall can include extended surfaces(fins)

3.2.1.1 Double Pipe(concentric pipe)




it's the simplest type of heat exchangers,, consists of two concentric pipes of different diameters
one fluid in a double pipe heat exchanger flow through the smaller pipe while the other fluid flows through the annular space between the two pipes(parallel and counter flow are possible here)





3.2.1.2 Shell and Tube




a common type of heat exchanger that s widely used used in chemical processes,




it contains a large number of tubes(several hundreds some times!!) which are packed in a shell with their axes parallel to that of the shell.
heat transfer takes place as one fluid flows outside the tubes through the shell




baffles are commonly placed in the shell to force the shell side fluid to flow across the shell to enhance heat transfer and to maintain uniform spacing between the tubes,
baffles also provide turbulence which increases heat transfer between the fluids.






3.2.2)Plate-Type
it consists of a metal frame in which a variable number of corrugated metal sheets are clamped together
adjoining plates are spaced apart and sealed against leakage and intermixing by a gasket





the two fluids flow in a counterflow directions, and corrugations produce turbulence and an increase in the total surface area which increases heat transfer coefficient and effectiveness.



3.2.3)Extended Surfaces:
3.2.3.1 Plate fin
3.2.3.2 Tube fin





3.2.4)Regenerative:
It depends on storing the thermal heat exists in the hot fluid in a porous material with high heat capacity,, then the cold fluid pass through this material to absorb this stored heat




3.2.4.1 Rotary
3.2.4.2 Fixed matrix
Rotating hoods3.2.4.3


Hope it was a usful topic...

Ayman Hassan


----------



## goup4ever (24 يوليو 2010)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس أيمن
mechanical engineering


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2010)

وعليك يا باشمهندس

شكرا


----------



## nartop (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## mohamed mech (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
استاذ طول عمرك


----------



## عبادي707 (31 يوليو 2010)

الكورس اللي راح اعمله للمبتدئين واتمنى يكون الكلام عن صيانة المضخه خطوه بخطوه 

وجزاك الله خيرراا

شكرا على المساااعده


----------



## سمير شربك (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك مهندس ايمن


----------



## Eng_12345 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## olivertwist (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي الكريم ...


----------



## ahmed foad (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس أيمن بجد موضوع رائع :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77: اللهم بلغنا رمضان


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات
و يا رب الموضوع يكون عجبكم

شكرا جميعا
ahmed foad
olivertwist
Eng_12345
nartop
mohamed mech
سمير شربك
عبادي707


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ايمن 
مواضيعك مميزه جدا


----------



## jouini87 (28 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي وأشكرك على مشاركاتك القيمة
لي طلب:إذا درستمFEM and MECHANICAL VIBRATION فأرجو منك أن تمدني بالكورسات اللي درستوها،وجزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

> بارك الله فيك أخي وأشكرك على مشاركاتك القيمة
> لي طلب:إذا درستمFEM and MECHANICAL VIBRATION فأرجو منك أن تمدني بالكورسات اللي درستوها،وجزاك الله خيرا أخي



mechanical vibration course *******s

mechanical vibration characteristic
,modeling of vibrating systems
single DOF
free undamped vibration
damped vibration
stability of vibration system
forced vibration
application of single DOF
Introduction o Multi DOF system
E.O.M of multi DOF
free vibration
orthogonality of the natural modes
modal and generalized matrices
coupling of system motions
forced vibration
introduction to continupus systems
one-dimensional systems
solution of the wave equation


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

fem اختصار لاية؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

> بارك الله فيك مهندس ايمن
> مواضيعك مميزه جدا



و بارك فيك يا باشمهندس محمود


----------



## jouini87 (28 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> mechanical vibration course *******s
> 
> mechanical vibration characteristic
> ,modeling of vibrating systems
> ...


هذا مقرر اللي درستوه في الجامعة صح ??


مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> fem اختصار لاية؟


finite element method


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي الكريم ...


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

> هذا مقرر اللي درستوه في الجامعة صح ??


ايوة فى mechnical vibration course


> finite element method


لأ لم يدرس


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

> جزاك الله خيرا يااخي الكريم ...


و جزاك خيرا


----------



## jouini87 (28 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> ايوة فى mechnical vibration course
> 
> لأ لم يدرس


بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 أغسطس 2010)

و بارك فيكى يا جوينى


----------



## ahmed malik (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس


----------



## FreeEngineer (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور موضوع روعه


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك باش أيمن وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مجاهدعثمان (12 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمشاركة...

يا رب الموضوع يكون افادكم


----------



## برهم السيد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## eng nena mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في معرفة انواع عناصر التسخين في السوق والمستورد منهم وازاي اعرف المستورد من المحلي واسباب تلفة


----------



## khadija GPI (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ، 
من فضلكم هل توجد لديكم كتب موضوع المبادلات الحرارية باللغة الفرنسية
شكرا


----------



## الباشا المغربي (16 فبراير 2011)

الله يزيدك خير 
اخوك محمد المغربي اليمن


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكوريين جداً


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكل المشاركات

يا رب الموضوع يكون افادكم


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووا يا مهندس موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## عمراياد (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## awas1 (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك... 

وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## انوار الهداية (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن انواع الكمبريسرات


----------



## aboali mahfouz (21 ديسمبر 2011)

افادكم الله عز وجل وجعلكم الى الامام دائما


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشاركة ممتازة بارك الله بك . لدي استفسارت ارجو توضيحها من حضرتكم..
1-لماذا يعتبر المبادل الحراري shell and tube هو الاكثر استخداما؟؟
2- لماذا يكون دخول مائع التبريد (وليكن الماء) الى المبادل الحراري من الاسفل الى الاعلى ولماذا لايكون العكس وما السبب؟؟
3- ماهي معادلة حساب كفاءة هذا النوع من المبادل؟
تحياتي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

اوهههههههههه رائع


----------



## sfrot11 (19 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع ومعروض بشكل جميل الف شكر ليك يا هندسة


----------



## محمد احمد البدوى (22 يناير 2012)

مشاء الله الله يجازيك خير


----------



## انس مكي (23 يناير 2012)

shell and tube من اكثر الانواع استخداما و ذلك لسهولة التصميم و التصنيع و الصيانة و الشكل المتماسك compact و عم وتواجد الاجزاء لمتركة مما يقلل الحاجة الى الصيانة و ك1لك لتحمله لدرجات الحرارة العالية و الضغط المتفع و امكانية استخدامه لاغلب المواد سواء كانت في الحالة السائلة او الغازية و كذلك لقلة السعر و قلة تكلفة التشغيل نسبة لان انخفاض الضغط فيه قليل مقارنة بباقي الانواع و هذا يقلل تكلفة الضخ


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 يناير 2012)

ياريت احد الزملاء يحول هذا العطاء المتميز الي ملف مرفق 
و مشكور جا زميلنا المعطاء مهندس أيمن 
لك في قلب كل مهندس مكان


----------



## yaseenrar (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزیلا وبارك الله فیك 
ماهی اهم مشاكل المبادل الحراری المستحدم لتبادل مادین من نفس نوع مثل ( امين حار و امين بارد )وما هي افضل طريقة المعالجة


----------



## ahmed esmil (19 مايو 2013)

جزا الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed204 (30 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يااخى الكريم ولكن هل يوجد موضوع على المبادلات با الغة العربية


----------



## رائدعبدالهادي (5 أغسطس 2013)

لا يكون المرء عالما --------- حتى يكون بعلمه عاملا


----------



## suspectxxx (2 أبريل 2014)

مشكور 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## وين رايح (9 أبريل 2014)

وجبه دسمه دامني فالسايت اتسلى بالدروس هذي الطيبه تشكر يا غالي


----------



## nofal (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.malikali (27 يوليو 2014)

_*كل التوفيق اخي حضرت المهندس , بصراحة موضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا 
امنياتي لكل بالنجاح الدائم *_:75:


----------



## ابو هاضل (16 مايو 2015)

اسئل العظيم الكريم أن يزيدكم علما واخلاص


----------



## yousefegyp (30 أبريل 2017)

ربنا يباركلك يا هندسة


----------



## clever man (13 يوليو 2017)

الله ينور


----------



## روحيم (6 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## basem1991 (18 أكتوبر 2017)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------

